# Neubee...Car Question?



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted opinions on the best car to buy (budget ~$12,500). Im in NYC and up until now I never really needed a car, but this opportunity came up and it looks like a good way to earn some extra income. Im thinking of going the Prius route. Any thoughts? oh and Ill be driving for uberx.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a car just for Uber. If you are going to buy a car anyways, that's different. I wouldn't go into debt or spend savings just to be an Uber driver. But that's me.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I wouldn't buy a car just for Uber. If you are going to buy a car anyways, that's different. I wouldn't go into debt or spend savings just to be an Uber driver. But that's me.


+ 1 on Joanne's post to NOT buy a car for the sole purpose of Ubering.
But if you're getting one anyway, the Prius platform is a great choice.
Very dependable, low maintenance, and 40-45 avg mpg ( for me )
I have a 2010 w/20K miles and a 2005 w/130k miles. Both gen 2 & 3 are
within your price range.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

@Joanne thanks but no thanks your comment was not help.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

I didnt say I was buying a car for sole purpose of Ubering. Obviously I will no longer be relying on public transportation so it has some practical applications as well... Lets put our thinking caps on fellas.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Joanne is right. But knowing that, I definitely endorse a prius. 3 years old or more.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

To be clear it will be for personal use as well as business. I didnt think i needed to explain the personal part.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

side note- people finance cars for uber all the time. (its part of the business model) So I dont see what the big deal is even if that was the main plan.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

@uberpimpin ya go for it buddy! Make sure you get top of the line prius! And pimp that ride with 20 inch rims!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome uberpimp! Sounds like you are ready to the car and get on the road. Hey, why not? I say a Prius is a good option too. Any 4 door car that gets decent gas mileage, isn't overly luxurious, and is within 5 years old will probably do well. In NYC you will need special licensing/permit as far as I know.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

@Jeeves Im doing Uberx theres no licensing/permit involved. your thinking of uberblack/suv.


----------



## Mojambo (May 23, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with getting a car for Uber, as long as you're serious about it and smart about it. Buying a brand new car for this probably isn't smart, though.

If I were in your position I would look for a used 2009 or newer. Aside from the Prius, I've heard many good things about the Nissan Versa and the Mazda 3 hatchbacks.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

@Mojambo Thanks I'll checks those out... And yes im serious, I was looking for something I could do part-time and this lines up perfectly.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If you are looking for new, the Prius C is the lowest cost per mile car to own according to Consumer Reports. If your credit is good, you can buy with 0% interest.

If you plan to drive UberX in NYC, it is my understanding that you will need the proper licensing and commercial insurance. I have heard from many UberX drivers in NJ that they can take riders into NYC, but have to return to NJ empty as they are not allowed to pick up in NYC. Please check it out and let us know if this is correct or not.

Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of great information to had here.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uberpimp said:


> @Jeeves Im doing Uberx theres no licensing/permit involved. your thinking of uberblack/suv.


G'day Uberpimp!

Good to see that you are going to be mixing business with pleasure!

I don't know what the tax laws are in the US but a clever accountant should be able to write off a percentage (a large percentage), of your Finance costs and depreciation against your income tax derived from driving or any other income.

My choice in cars if I was running UBERX, Is a secondhand mid-sized Euro car, Big enough to actually be licensed as a livery Car, but whilst UBER X is operating small and economical enough to run there at supercheap rates it provides.

Here are my thoughts - Not sure if these cars are available on the American market. Diesel variants.

1) Ford Mondeo titanium
2) Volkswagen Passat
3) Audi A6 (same as VW, rebadged)
4) Skoda Superb (don't laugh most of its parts are Audi & VW)

Your're thinking why have something that can be licensed as a Towncar? I'm thinking that if regulators finally come down on rideshare in a big way and force license and insurance fees onto operators then You want to be in the "Black" vehicle market too, if selling the car isn't an option.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> G'day Uberpimp!
> 
> Good to see that you are going to be mixing business with pleasure!
> 
> ...


Hey Sydney Uber, Thanks for the comment... I agree I was thinking of going the black car route at first, but after running the numbers, Ill be cash flow positive with the Prius way sooner than virtually any other vehicle. I also considered the increased income that comes with driving for uberblack but i couldnt get any hard numbers on what the take home pay is after all stakeholders are satisfied.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

I was thinking of just painting my Prius black.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

My take on this game is being able straddle multiple markets as cheaply as possible, with a fallback position if regulators hold a gun to your head and say "get it licensed or get it impounded".


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Uberpimp, many folks think UberX driving is a great way to make money, just get a car. For me, I make $12.07 an hour after costs. It sounds much better when Uber claims $25 an hour, but that is before expenses and before Uber saturates a market with drivers -- which is happening in some cities now.

However, if you are getting a car anyway, which it sounds like you are, it is a fine way to make some extra income. And different jurisdictions have different rules. In Seattle, if and when the City and the other interested parties (taxis and Uber/Lyft/Sidecar) come to an agreement on the rules - costs will go up substantially. We'll need additional insurance, over and above that provided by our private insurance and that provided by Uber. We'll need to get the same license taxi drivers get. And we'll need to pay additional fees for permits and inspections. Hopefully Uber will up the rates to help cover these additional costs.

If you plan to drive for UberX, also consider driving for Lyft if it is in your area. Many drivers drive for both, more likely you'll get a "ding" and a rider quicker.

Now an answer for the car question, a black prius is the most popular car here - I get a lot of comments on my blue Ford C-Max, but I paid more than it looks like you plan to and bought it before I knew about driving for Uber as an option.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SunSmith is right on the money. I am making a bit more than she is in the same market, but I probably don't drive as many hours and cherry pick the busiest times. As you can see by my sig, I drive for all 3 companies.

This industry is very volatile and unpredictable. We could be out of business today or tomorrow here in Seattle if our Socialist Mayor sends out a cease and desist order to Uber, Lyft and Sidecar as he has threatened to do if an agreement is not reached between the companies, taxi companies and local politicians. That deadline was a week ago and he extended it by a week saying they are close to an agreement. If we are shut down we have to wait until a public vote determines our future in the next voting cycle.


----------

